# Putting on weight during IVF!



## Mel

Request from Sun Journalist

'I am writing a feature for The Sun about the fact that many women seem to put on weight during IVF treatment, mainly because ofthe drugs and hormones taken. This will be a very sympathetic article and we can payyou £300 for taking part. 

Ideally you will have good before andafter pics of weight gain. Happy to let you see the copy and also include the fertility friends website in the article. Please can you help and email me your story asap?My email is [email protected] '


----------



## Daffodil Girl

This strikes me as a particularly pointless article to even bother writing. By the time we all reach the stage of needing ivf, being a bit bloated and maybe gaining a few pounds is neither here nor there. Most women in my experience are just praying its a couple of stone they'll be gaining if they get lucky.  When given the opportunity to write about ivf why pick such an insignificant topic within this area?


----------



## Sheilaweb

I was going to say I've never seen anything dealt with 'sympathetically' in that particular publication - hey ho !
But yep Daffodil girl, I was thinking exactly the same as you hun.
Besides which, I think feeling bloated and putting on a few pounds, isn't going to show up very well in a before/after photo anyway...

Sheila


----------

